# Algae ID?!? Please take a look inside :)



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok folks. New form of algae invading my sand. It looks sort of slimy and orange in colour. It was on sand and power head and had bubble in it on the power head.

I cleaned and soaked the power head in vinegar and scrubbed it clean. And boy did it stink! Eewwwww.

As for the sand. During my last water change a week ago I sucked up the layer of sand that was affected and it was clean for about a week till my next water change. It came back same spot.

Nothing has changed. Parameters the same. Water temp same etc.... The only thing is a month ago or so I changed to a Tunze 9001 and it is skimming way more than the stock skimmer ever did!!!! So it's obviously taking more nutrients out its a mix of wet skim and dry. Darkish water looking.

Lights haven't changed. Feeding and livestock.

I ordered ALL new filters for my RO/DI unit even though I'm nowhere near having to change them (1 year old). I don't change nearly enough water compared to most and my TDS said 000 out.

So I'm confused as to what and why this is happening!!!!

Some ID would be great 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe diatoms. get a strawberry conch, they're on sale right now at SUM.
It will help.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmmm... And I can pass the buck when I'm done with her or him . I'll see what they have and go on Wednesday. I've been meaning to go anyways  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Once you get a conch you never go back!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Once you get a conch you never go back!


i agree! there was one with a cute little anemone on its back - if it's still there, you should get it!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Was it a pest anemone lol ? Last thing I need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

no, not at all - looked like the kind anemone hermits have, v. pretty actually.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got two in my tank. A part of my first clean up crew and they don't stop. Mine will bury themselfs in the sand sometimes for a couple days then pop up when they are bored. I've got a deep sand bed. But they only stop eating when they get scared. Great addition


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's hard to say if it cyano or diatoms  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dropped in to SUM today. Got 10 trochus 10 tectus 5 nassarius (I got lots now) cleaner shrimp and a strawberry conch . Hopefully this Is enough for a 34 gallon with only two fish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonch (Jan 11, 2015)

I had/have the same problem. I started with sand it was everywhere. I went to the store and they said it was cyano. I treated it for that and it didnt work. I battled with it for almost a year. Constant water changes and getting rid of the sand it was attached to. It even started on my glass and LR. It was horrible. Some of the guys at the store thought it was my light, that maybe it was on too long. I tried only having it on for about 2 hours a day and it didnt help. 
I finally had enough and switched to crushed coral as I thought it would be easier to maintain. It started on that as well. I took all of the substrate out and carefully cleaned it. After about a week or so once it was back in it went away. Not sure why. 
Recently I bought a new piece of LR to add to my tank, and that started it all over again. 
It is not as bad as before and seems to somewhat be going away with vigilant water changes and making sure to remove it from the substrate. 
Let me know if you find a cure. 
Good Luck


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

to much lighting, feeding, inhabitants - heavy bioload which your system (rock <>sand, etc) can not handle.

It is not always related to your algae problem, but keep in mind that every time you do any changes in your tank (add/remove) something, you are screwing established biobalance.

try to use GFO in reactor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

